# Pulsar Automatic Watches



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was surprised a couple of days ago to see these in a jewellers in Leicester.

I didn`t know they made automatics







. Nice looking watches







IMHO, with power reserve and Orient type date change buttons at 2 o`clock. I`ve tried to search for more info on google without success







. Anyone know anything? prices were @ Â£130-Â£160.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A new one on me, I know they do Kinetic but Auto's









Seems a strange route for Seiko to go down. I'll have a look next time I'm in town see if I can spot any.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've seen Pulsar kinetics with a button at 2 (I think this is to check the power reserve though) but not autos?? I'm not bothered about owning a kinetic Pulsar but I'd be interested in a new automatic. Please let us know if you find out any more info


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

One of my first kinetics was this model, I picked it up in Majorca years ago, the Pulsar, 'Antonio Banderas'


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...hmmm does look good that watch I have not seen another Pulsar Kinetic that has made me give it a second glance but that looks a bit good IMHO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Pulsars I saw were definately automatics, there was a `Pulsar Automatic` promotional card next to them with a photo of the display back showing an obviously Seiko movement.







As I mentioned nice looking watches IMO, next time I go into town I`ll pop into the shop and try and find out more info


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I finally remembered to go and check these out again at the jewellers in town.

I`ve treid searching on goggle at Pulsar`s and Seiko`s main sites and various internet sites without any success. Anyway here a couple of photos taken of the window display sorry for the poor quality







First with the main display...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And now a closer shot, again sorry for the poor quality.I think they look interesting I gather there are four models in the range. The faces have radiating textured effect which is quite nice. Prices are Â£135 for the "rectangular" one Â£145 for the middle one and Â£165 for the right hand one. They do have a nice quality feel IMO possibly more then I would pay. I wonder if Roy could get them if asked very nicely


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The movements look like they are Orient ones.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you read my mind Roy, very Orient looking with that PR at the top. I like the blue one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> The movements look like they are Orient ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They`ve got Seiko Time Co ( or something similar)on the rotor Roy maybe they are rebadged?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think they are Orients, the movements look very similar but would need a better pic of the whole movement to be sure.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I think they are Orients, the movements look very similar but would need a better pic of the whole movement to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a hint?









Actually it would make sense for them to be Orients, they have the movement with the power reserve mechanism and are part owned by Seiko which would cut down on the cost of Seiko having to adapt or make a new movement themselves


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

But Orient despite the fact that they are partly owned by Seiko always make great efforts to emphasise that they are a separate entity with their own Movt.'s etc.

A bit of a blurring of the lines there because I think that you are right & they do have a Orient designed movt.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just had a look though some of the stuff I`ve got on Orient and Seiko movements and the shape of the rotor including the cut out appear indentical to the movement used in an Orient Star. I`m sure someone on the forum has one and could maybe confirm this


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

After a bit (







?) more digging on google I`ve found that Alba made an 25th Anniversary Watch which was basically the same as the square Pulsar.

It was fitted with an Orient 21 jewel Z46G movement which had Seikotime co. engraved on the rotor as on these Pulsars


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I saw these Pulsar autos today and was quite surprised







( or as surprised as I ever get ).

I wonder if there is a link with the Timex autos as mentioned in the "general" forum.

They both have the power reserve movements







.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> After a bit (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you are on the right track. Seiko doesn't sell Alba in every market. In some markets Alba's are branded Spoon by Alba, while in others (like the US) Spoon by pulsar (and in yet others, just Spoon). Alba has recently intyroduced a line of Automatic divers based on Seiko's 7S26 automatic divers. I wouldn't be surprised if what you are seeing is a rebranding of an Alba model sold in a nother market, based on an existing seiko automatic.

Here is a british site selling a few, with good pics:

http://www.walshbrothers.co.uk/Update/puls...tic_watches.htm


----------

